# Girls Airflo Barn Find



## videoranger (Feb 24, 2016)

Any estimate on price? Has horizontal spring saddle. Looks complete but maybe not correct rack.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 24, 2016)

You better have that bike in your car by now....


----------



## stoney (Feb 24, 2016)

Always love to see barn finds. Hope you got it.


----------



## COB (Feb 24, 2016)

Aeropsycho said:


> You better have that bike in your car by now....



What he said...


----------



## videoranger (Feb 24, 2016)

seller isn't home yet. what's a good price on these. looks pretty nice. looks like rack is right?


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 24, 2016)

$6-800 ........ $50 would be mo better'er


----------



## catfish (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice find!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 24, 2016)

You offer too low you insult people!!!
They all watch TV!
I would have 100 in my pocket in 20's and 200 in my wallet tell them you offer them 150 Cash. make sure you say your gonna restore it and give it to your mom to ride...

If you don't have the money don't offer anything you will piss them off!


----------



## rocketman (Feb 24, 2016)

Hung by the neck until dead!   No way


----------



## mike j (Feb 24, 2016)

Offer 450.00 & let him keep the baskets.


----------



## slick (Feb 24, 2016)

Here we go again....im sure the photo gurus already got the location from you posting the photos and are knocking on his door. 

The bike is worth $1k-1500. Big guard, tank, lobdell seat, curved braces. 

Better sit on his porch and wait with a wad of cash in hand.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 24, 2016)

Aeropsycho said:


> You offer too low you insult people!!!
> tell them you offer them 150 Cash.




I think you just contradicted yourself...


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 24, 2016)

If It were me I'd offer $500 so I could sleep at night and I'd be prepared to go as high as $750.  If the seller declined I'd walk away because that's all I'd ever pay for that bike even it it is worth more to some.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 24, 2016)

Ask him how much he wants before throwing numbers at him. You never know..........


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 24, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> If It were me I'd offer $500 so I could sleep at night and I'd be prepared to go as high as $750.  If the seller declined I'd walk away because that's all I'd ever pay for that bike even it it is worth more to some.






bikewhorder said:


> I think you just contradicted yourself...




Experience is key!

What you are saying is the very reason bikes cost so much NOT worth that much...

So would you be willing to go back and pay a person more money if they turned on the TV and saw that Mike would have gave them $1000?

I sleep just find with my 150 bikes around me...


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2016)

Is it just me, or did the picture get removed?
Relax guys!
It's just a girls Shelby.
Times must be getting desperate when a guy can't even post a photo of a girls bike without fear of a snake in the grass.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 24, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Is it just me, or did the picture get removed?
> Relax guys!
> It's just a girls Shelby.
> Times must be getting desperate when a guy can't even post a photo of a girls bike without fear of a snake in the grass.




Your right... I just saw this; and without *photo of bike*; the thread is meaningless...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2016)

What's with all these sweet ladies Shelby's popping up lately?? Hope you get 'er! Nice girl there


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Your right... I just saw this; and without *photo of bike*; the thread is meaningless...



I'm seeing this pic in the first post:





I already saved the other previously posted pics, but will not post them since the OP deleted his.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm seeing this pic in the first post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! It's a nice bike; desirable Shelby... *even as a lady type*.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 24, 2016)

I guess they are still out there. Pretty neat. Looks like there are some other bikes there, too.


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2016)

Always let seller give first price..


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 24, 2016)

Always interesting when there's a seat cover - are you feeling lucky today?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Always interesting when there's a seat cover - are you feeling lucky today?




It's his lucky day Dean


----------



## rickyd (Feb 24, 2016)

I'll admit to being techno challenged can someone explain finding the location of this bike through photos posted here. Thanks Rick


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 24, 2016)

Let us know if you get it and also let us know who showed up while you were trying to buy it hhahHa


----------



## rickyd (Feb 24, 2016)

I just googled it EXIF I'll be da.,..


----------



## slick (Feb 24, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Is it just me, or did the picture get removed?
> Relax guys!
> It's just a girls Shelby.
> Times must be getting desperate when a guy can't even post a photo of a girls bike without fear of a snake in the grass.




Unfortunately, thats the problem with this site.....too many snakes....not enough grass.


----------



## slick (Feb 24, 2016)

As far as pricing goes, if you want it bad enough, step up, pay accordingly. Make the seller happy by showing ypur gratitude, If not, it very well could slip through your hands, or insult the owner who could decide its no longer for sale and let it rust forever where it is. 

Its like Mike and Frank on Pickers. Mike steps up when he sees a deal goin bad. Frank would rather get it cheap and insult the guy. Not a good business move. 

A great example is my deluxe Pacemaker i aquired. Sure i could have offered a few hundred bucks to the guy but instead a threw a chunk at it, why, because a few hundred bucks can be made wage wise very easily, while a 4 digit number is sn opener, head scratcher, and usually sways a decision to be made very easily to sell or not.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 24, 2016)

I can honestly admit that I paid $300 for my Elgin Gull. I can also admit that I thought it was just another Westfeld aluminum bike made in the days of new alloy innovation and I respected that. I never knew it was rare and sought after. I have never offered a thousand dollars for a bike in a barn. I usually walk away with it for $500 at the most. If its a car thats a whole different story. Lol!!


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 24, 2016)

not educating any seller. if someone is sell'n a Bluebird for $10. , i'll still try for $5. .


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 24, 2016)

We got it, it's being shipped as we speak. Have been working on it since 6 am- minutes after it was posted- one benefit of being a (lucky) night-owl  I did contact Jim/Videoranger in case he really wanted it as he was somewhat closer, but he wasn't able to get to it till Saturday- we had a very cordial conversation, and no snakes in the grass anywhere lol. And we did offer (and give) the guy more than he was asking.
Darcie/ Nick





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 24, 2016)

If I had that much to give for it that bike would get what it needed and go straight to my niece.

That's a beauty


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice find hope you took it home with you .....post up some better pics when you have a chance!!


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 24, 2016)

it was on CL for $250 Ottumwa Ia. that was dirt cheap


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2016)

dave the wave said:


> it was on CL for $250 Ottumwa Ia. that was dirt cheap



:eek:


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 24, 2016)

Darcie, I see this one being your favorite new rider. The neighbors will be envious!


----------



## spoker (Feb 24, 2016)

excellent candidate for the new boys conversion setup


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2016)

Well, that was an interesting turn of events.
At least a nice lady who enjoys old bicycles will get to enjoy this one.
Better luck next time, Video Ranger.


----------



## slick (Feb 24, 2016)

.... .... .... . .....
Wow...........ill leave it at that.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 24, 2016)

slick said:


> .... .... .... . .....
> Wow...........ill leave it at that.





Nickinator said:


> We got it, it's being shipped as we speak. Have been working on it since 6 am- minutes after it was posted- one benefit of being a (lucky) night-owl  I did contact Tom/Videoranger in case he really wanted it as he was somewhat closer, but he wasn't able to get to it till Saturday- we had a very cordial conversation, and no snakes in the grass anywhere lol. And we did offer (and give) the guy more than he was asking.
> Darcie/ Nick
> 
> 
> ...




Damn, what kind of software are you running that notifies you of deals like this minutes after they are posted? Apparently great deals on ladies Airflo's are an annual event now but you gotta be quick! http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=231491977093


----------



## slick (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok when did that end? Virginia....let me guess who got that......


----------



## momo608 (Feb 24, 2016)

Beauty is definitely in eye of the beholder on this bike. Do you guys actually ride these bikes or just collect them? I can't say I ever saw a guy proud to ride a girls bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 24, 2016)

slick said:


> Ok when did that end? Virginia....let me guess who got that......




Ayuh, http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/5-minutes.70064/


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 24, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Beauty is definitely in eye of the beholder on this bike. Do you guys actually ride these bikes or just collect them? I can't say I ever saw a guy proud to ride a girls bike.





Hey you collect the worst bikes ever built so I'm pretty sure your opinion carries no weight on these legitimately collectible bikes.


----------



## momo608 (Feb 24, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Hey you collect the worst bikes ever built so I'm pretty sure your opinion carries no weight on these legitimately collectible bikes.




That's the way it should be, but we can point and laugh right?


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 24, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Hey you collect the worst bikes ever built




so he has Bluebirds ?


----------



## slick (Feb 24, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Ayuh, http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/5-minutes.70064/



 So i was right??  Lol. 
Some things never change.........


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 24, 2016)

vincev said:


> Always let seller give first price..



Vince is right, totally. Then you measure down to where you want to be... then measure down one more equal step. Declare, WOHA, here's where I am; it needs this and that and... how about this much [a small step] and so on, back and forth desiring to meet where you wanted to be! That's how Frank and Mike do it!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 24, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> so he has Bluebirds ?




Even worse....


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 24, 2016)

rickyd said:


> I'll admit to being techno challenged can someone explain finding the location of this bike through photos posted here. Thanks Rick



You and I can NOT explain it; but, they search e-bay and CL really quick... maybe some special software involved.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 24, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> not educating any seller. if someone is sell'n a Bluebird for $10. , i'll still try for $5. .



BUT YOU got CLASS, STIG...


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 24, 2016)

To search Craigslist type in:
    (search) site:craigslist.org

  Such as:


elgin bicycle site:craigslist.org

  Schwinn Phantom site:craigslist.org

  vintage bicycle site:craigslist.org


etc, etc, etc.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 24, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Beauty is definitely in eye of the beholder on this bike. Do you guys actually ride these bikes or just collect them? I can't say I ever saw a guy proud to ride a girls bike.




Your not old enough to appreciate the ease of a 'step-through'. I sold my time/skills for 50 years; and, there ain't a whole lot of energy left.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Nick and Darcy: Kudos and excellent execution... Beautiful bike that I think you can bring back from the retirement home to the amazement of others! One tire still holds air; so, only one foot was in the grave!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Nick and Darcy: Kudos and excellent execution... Beautiful bike that I think you can bring back from the retirement home to the amazement of others! One tire still holds air; so, only one foot was in the grave!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't whether to laugh or scoff at the absurdity of high tech reconnaissance and slithery snakes in the grass looking for the same meal as any other.
News flash for you guys...the folks you need to worry about getting the good bikes are the ones who hunt bikes essentially as a career while others are occupied in their own career, family, other aspects of life, etc...
CHRIS IN VIRGINIA


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 24, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Times must be getting desperate when a guy can't even post a photo of a girls bike without fear of a snake in the grass.



... and this thread demonstrates why I don't do much on here any more, too many snakes who claim they're not snakes.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 24, 2016)

Well, now Nick and Darcie have one, so the other thread is resolved.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 24, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> Well, now Nick and Darcie have one, so the other thread is resolved.




Haha that's the first time I read that thread & comment from Pappy, pretty funny. Now where is that Scrubbinrims doll?...hmmm...Also, we've had several Airflows/Arrows, Nick is actually more of a fan than I am. We do like the challenge of trying to get them back to their original condition, and hoping the og paint will still be on that guard and rack.

Also, we don't use any search engines or apps to locate photos or search for bikes, tried an "all CL" search once, but they were always days old...Nick does it the old-fashioned way, going to each city and searching thru all the bikes- that's what he does when he has insomnia, plus this one wouldn't have been found by any of those searches anyway, as it was listed simply as "girls bike". And BTW, the seller said he'd received NO other calls on it by the time we had purchased it.

Personally I'm glad to see Nick taking an interest in bikes again, he has been too quiet for the last few months 

Darcie


----------



## thatonejohn (Feb 24, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Personally I'm glad to see Nick taking an interest in bikes again, he has been too quiet for the last few months
> 
> Darcie




I wonder if the message I sent him about the Arrow tank and elgin twin 40 frame that I found in an antique shop on Monday helped at all


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 24, 2016)

thatonejohn said:


> I wonder if the message I sent him about the Arrow tank and elgin twin 40 frame that I found in an antique shop on Monday helped at all




Yeah he did perk up a bit, thx John!


----------



## slick (Feb 25, 2016)

As far as "the search" goes....some of us actually work for a living...10 hours a day. 

I live to ride my bikes.....not to hunt them down and watch them sit in a room collecting dust. Its a bike, not an end table. There is no difference in the original owner having a bike sit in a barn vs. the new owner having it sit in a collection that doesn't get seen by the light of day or anyone else in the world. The paint still deteriorates, as well as the chrome. I detail all of my bikes every month. Clean, wax, polish chrome and seal the chrone with wax. Rust never sleeps............................


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 25, 2016)

another desirable bike thread....



.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Just find me the good stuff and I'll pay the pass-through fee! V/r Shawn


----------



## videoranger (Feb 25, 2016)

I thought the advertised price was rock bottom and was considering the 3 hour drive but my schedule at work wouldn't let me get away till the weekend. When I realized Nick and Darcy were interested I stepped back from the pursuit. It's a nice art deco style bike in nice condition, but my personal interest probably would have been to resell. I love the hunt, but don't need to bring them all home. I am just glad the bike found an owner that is not likely to just sell off the parts and the bike escaped the old barn. Thanks for all the interest in the post. Jim


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 25, 2016)

A classy response from a good sport. Well played Jim.


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 25, 2016)

Jim is a great guy known him for about 15-20 years from collecting bikes.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 25, 2016)

videoranger said:


> I thought the advertised price was rock bottom and was considering the 3 hour drive but my schedule at work wouldn't let me get away till the weekend. When I realized Nick and Darcy were interested I stepped back from the pursuit. It's a nice art deco style bike in nice condition, but my personal interest probably would have been to resell. I love the hunt, but don't need to bring them all home. I am just glad the bike found an owner that is not likely to just sell off the parts and the bike escaped the old barn. Thanks for all the interest in the post. Jim




It was kinda funny, and nice -  'we already called him early this morning but you're closer so good luck' and then Jim was like 'well I can't get there till Saturday so you can have it' ....back and forth, all very pleasant, mid-western like. Both of us were fine with the other getting it really, not a huge deal at all- there is way more drama on this thread than there was between us! Good grief.

We are hoping it will be in good original condition, with original paint, but we'll have to see what everything looks like when we get it. Over and Out. 

Darcie


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 25, 2016)

We can all thank Pulitzer for the drama! Lol!


----------



## Metalbender (Feb 25, 2016)

Not bad for $250.


----------

